# Front screens generally, inside or out, which are better?



## 105429 (Jun 25, 2007)

We are new to motorhomes and would like to get some windscreen covers but don't know which are better, inside or out. Obviously the inside ones can be removed without leaving the van and will stay dry and cleaner. Any suggestions?
Thanks Chris


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

Welcome to the forum.
I've used both, I bought internal ones first but found them a little fiddly to put up and sometimes a corner would fall down, and in winter they didn't stop condensation. I now use external ones and although they are bulkier they're far more effective and I don't really find them a problem when wet as some would say.
Enjoy your motorhome.  

David


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

we have both and its horses for courses.

If its dry and you don't need access to the front doors then the outside ones provide extra insulation in the heat and the cold and keep the screens free of any condensation, they are also quick to put up. They are bulkier.

The internal ones allow you to more easily open the front doors and of course they stay dry if its raining but they do allow some condensation on the screen and generally not as much insulation as the outside ones also more fiddly to put up go into a smaller bag though.

We wouldn't be without either but we make the selection before starting out.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Chris, if parked for more than a couple of days i use external screens simply because the internal one's cause to much condensation, less than 2 days i use my fitted concertina screen blinds.

When/if you consider wild camping do not use external screens as you have to get out of the m/h too remove if a problem arises from the _"ner do wells, if you have it they want it"_

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's much discussion on this topic wildwind and not a lot of agreement.

Generally the external ones stop condensation as well as making sure the glass is well insulated and the cab warm. In summer they keep the cab cool.

Internal ones do allow condensation between the glass and the pads -indeed it is often worse than with no screens at all- and in summer the glass still heats up so the pads are not so effective.

As you say, you do have to go outside to put on and take off the external ones and store them when they are wet or frozen, though they wipe clean and that is not a big problem. 

There are Taylormade external ones that have a let down gauze covered area that means you can be insulated in summer but still see out and, in emergency, drive a short distance.

We have external ones and would not consider the other kind.

G


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi we have both,untill last week in windy wet weather i would recommend external evry time,but after last week it is easyier internal! :lol: If going for 1 go external, if we are going for the odd night we may only take internal any longer def,external.Ours is from Taylormade with the nosy net
terry


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Insulation Screens*

Hi Wildwind!

If I had been quicker to reply I would have said exactly, I mean EXACTLY, what Grizzly said.

I use external screens from the original Silver Screen firm. I have a drop-down panel that would allow me to move in an emergency.

I have used them in all weathers, including blizzards in Scotland and heatwaves in France. I cannot believe how successful they are. Condensation is NIL. Insulation from heat or cold, wonderful!

Go external!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

It looks like there's 3 weeks to go before I'm homeless, so I need to start getting my van ready, while I've still got a house for things to be delivered to. 

I'm convinced of the benefit of an external silver screen. I'm not planning to leave the UK, will stay on CLs, the occasional camp site and on private land I'm visiting, and don't feel brave enough to wild camp. I also find it a pain to draw the front curtains as the seats get in the way. What's the best product to buy for summer and winter use, both in terms of performance and value for money? I've got a long shopping list so don't want to spend more than necessary.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

External for me. I use the MHs concertina blinds inside and my Taylormade ones on the outside.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Reading these posts, and in my own experience, I would say that if you only want one set then go for the external ones.

I had internal first and was very pleased with them for the summer.

I then bought external ones and in the colder weather found these much better for stopping condensation and keeping the cab area warm.

JMHO


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> we have both and its horses for courses.
> 
> If its dry and you don't need access to the front doors then the outside ones provide extra insulation in the heat and the cold and keep the screens free of any condensation, they are also quick to put up. They are bulkier.
> 
> ...


hi
welcome to mhf
I use taylor made external :wink: and have no problem with access to doors because the front screen has velcro which can fold half way down in the mourning to allow access to front doors :wink:

ray

ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Saruman said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > we have both and its horses for courses.
> ...


Mine too, but opening the front doors still stresses the fabric on mine even when the front is folded down each van has a different shape I guess.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> I'm convinced of the benefit of an external silver screen. What's the best product to buy for summer and winter use, both in terms of performance and value for money? ]
> 
> Taylormade offer very good value for money and are very fast on delivery - ours came within 36 hours of my phoned order.
> The external padded screen they make with the drop down gauze panel offers you the best of both worlds - total insulation in winter and summer insulation with daylight and a view through the gauze.
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

External screen every time, stops condensation and keeps cab area warm. If its damp when you take it off, use a microfibre cloth to dry it off roughly and then stuff the screen back in its bag, which is made from waterproof fabric. Otherwise you could stand it in the shower tray till its dried off!


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Unclenorm - can you clarify what the 'drop down panel' is in the event of an emergency? I'm looking at external type but do wildcamp a lot so the earlier point of being able to remove them if required if trouble arises would be important.

Thanks
Griff


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I think it's what i call nosy net,3/4 of front drops down with a net in place so you can see out.1 of the best buys we have made and would not be without 
terry


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Insulation Screens*

Hi Griff!

Just seen your post. I think Maddie has answered your question.

One difference though: I have the proper Silver Screen, in the Paragon style. The Paragon has the main windscreen section velcroed to the side pieces. Incredibly strong, gale proof, but it is easy to fold down the top part or fold UP the bottom part. I then have a clear view, no netting, although that was an option. For better understanding, it really is worth looking at the photos on the Silverscreens.co.uk website.

When we change this van, the first thing I will buy for the replacement will be a silverscreen.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Internal for me. Can use a sunscreen when parking in town in summer. For wild camping, can be removed quickly if necessary to move on.


----------

